# MGF vs peg MGF



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm just trying to wrap my head around why would someone make peg mgf vs just mgf. So peg mgf has a longer life than normal mgf but that doesn't matter since people taking mgf want localized muscle growth. I've seen people argue that peg is better and some who argue mgf is better but does anyone have any proof! Does peg give you better localized growth or are they equal? In my opinion I think that it doesn't matter and that the cheaper of the two is the obvious choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Jan 14, 2015)

that's going to be my new pep I add to my arson soon an experiment with it,I'll be doing the bogo mgf to start


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 14, 2015)

Pepbridge has a $10 mgf that is suppose to be of decent quality... I might try that in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Jan 23, 2015)

I use blue sky,to me there the best in the biz


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 23, 2015)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> I use blue sky,to me there the best in the biz



Yeah, I hear good things about blue sky peptides and I've seen a lot of good reviews. I usually go with Ellie peptides but they only have Peg mgf and not the shorter strain mgf. So I'm going to be trying out blue sky peptides mgf.  I'll make sure to let everyone know how it goes but mgf isn't that strong, hopefully can see some type of improvement by the end of the 2nd mgf cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Jan 29, 2015)

I just got mine in today,I'm going to do 2mg a week for four weeks post workout an see what it does,let ya know


----------

